# Changer icones par extension des fichiers



## Tulipe.Moutarde (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour 

Je cherche à remplacer les icones de certains fichiers par leur extension. Par exemple, appliquer à tout les .java une icone identique. 
Je me vois mal changer l'icone dès que je fais un nouveau fichier.
J'ai trouvé plein de tuto pour changer les icones des répertoires, changer les icones du dock mais jamais par l'extension du nom de fichier  

une pitite idée?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Janvier 2006)

Il faut utiliser Candybar et plus particulièrement l'onglet "app extras"


----------



## Tulipe.Moutarde (16 Janvier 2006)

Merci de ta réponse
Malheureusement ca n'a pas l'air de fonctionner. Candybar semble plutot associer une seule icone a tout les fichiers s'ouvrant avec une application donnée.

Dans mon cas par exemple, je veux ouvrir tout mes codes sources avec Carbon Emacs ( .java .c .h .ml .py, ...) ce que je peux déjà faire mais tout ces fichiers ont alors la même icône. J'aimerais pouvoir associer tel icone avec les .java, telle icone avec .c, ...

C'est peut-être parce que j'utilise la version d'évaluation de Candybar?
A wi aussi je suis sous Panther...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2006)

Je suis désolé, le seul moyen de savoir si Candybar propose cette option pour Panther est d'écrire un mail a leur support. 

Comme tu peux le voir sous Tiger, il est possible d'appliquer diverses icônes selon leurs extensions.
Dans l'onglet "app extras", il suffit de glisser l'application concernée en haut, et toutes les extensions vont apparaitre en bas. 

As-tu essayé de glisser l'application "Carbon emacs" dans "drag an application here to examine it" ?


----------



## Tulipe.Moutarde (17 Janvier 2006)

Ca a fonctionne avec d'autres applications (ca fonctionne par ex avec photoshop).
Par contre avec Carbon Emacs rien dans le menu.
On voit sur le screenshot l'icone de tout les documents qui s'ouvrent avec Emacs.
Je vais essayer de voir avec le support de CandyBar. Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2006)

Grâce a ton screenshot, j'ai également envoyé un mail, histoire d'en remettre une couche  
On se tient au courant.


----------



## Tulipe.Moutarde (18 Janvier 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Grâce a ton screenshot, j'ai également envoyé un mail, histoire d'en remettre une couche
> On se tient au courant.



Il l'auront reçu 2 fois alors  

Voilà la réponse:



			
				Tim Coulter a dit:
			
		

> Thanks for writing!
> 
> CandyBar looks for application icons within an application's bundle.  Older Carbon apps (like Carbon Emacs) store icons in resource forks, which CandyBar can't use.  So the short answer is that CandyBar doesn't support Carbon apps very well.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience!



Donc voilà c'est tout simplement les applis Carbon qui ne stockent pas les icones de la même façon  

tant pis...


----------

